# B2 bowstrings by nathan brooks



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE JUST WONDERING WHO ALL SHOOTS THE BEST STRINGS MADE B2, NATHAN MAKES THE BEST I HAVE EVER SHOT AND THE CUSTOMER SERVICE IS TOP NOTCH SO IF YOU SHOOT NATHANS STRINGS PLEASE SHOW YOUR SUPPORT AND POST ON THIS THREAD TO SHOW EVERYONE HOW GOOD THESE REALLY ARE:thumbs_up ALSO IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN HIS STRINGS CHECK HIM OUT ON THE WED B2BOWSTRINGS OR PM ME AND I WILL TAKE CARE OF YOUR ?? OR ORDERS!!!1
THANKS BILL


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got them on a Pro Elite and a GT 500. They're coming for my Alpha Burner. Great guy, great strings.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Strings*

I have thought that for 3 years now, these are the best strings made in the industry and you are right, he is one of the Nicest guys you could ever talk to.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

BUMP FOR THE BEST ON THE MARKET:wink:


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

what makesthe the best ? iam in the market for new strings ,any pics?


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

NATHAN BEING ONE OF THE TOP PRO SHOOTERS EXPECTS NOTHING BUT THE BEST OUT OF HIS EQUIPMENT AND HE BUILDS EACH SET OF STRINGS LIKE THEY WERE GOING ON HIS BOW!!!!!!! AND HE IS ONE OF THE BEST GUYS IN THE WORLD TO DEAL WITH HE WILL TAKE TIME TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU MIGHT HAVE AND NO RUN AROUNDS!!!!! AND HIS TURNAROUND TIME IS GREAT EACH SET THAT I HAVE ORDERED HAVE BEEN IN THE MAIL IN LESS THAN A WEEK!!!
IF I HAVE NOT ANSWERED ANY OF YOUR ??? HERE PLEASE PM ME AND I WILL DO MY BEST.

I WILL GET SOME PICS UP TONIGHT OF A SET I HAVE FOR MY VECTRIX XL:wink:


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

nathan is a great person to talk to and deal with. his strings are first class. excellant quality and you will have them quickly. every bow that i have replaced the strings on, i have used b2 strings.

good luck nathan


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

tecoutfitter said:


> nathan is a great person to talk to and deal with. his strings are first class. excellant quality and you will have them quickly. every bow that i have replaced the strings on, i have used b2 strings.
> 
> good luck nathan


THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS GUYS:wink:


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

BUMP:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

ttt great guy and awsome strings only strings I will shoot


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Been shooting them for 2 yrs, ever since I got tied up in this 3D stuff. Nathan is a great shot, and good for the sport. Always takes time to chat with me when I see him at an ASA event...


----------



## Bowdigger (Jun 23, 2008)

I currently have them on 5 bows and would not have any other. Plus it helps that wene I order them that I can drive over and pick them up if need to. He is great person and a great help with about anything archery.


----------



## Brother Fuqua (Aug 13, 2008)

I have them on my DXT. My dealer only orders these strings when someone wants custom strings. These are the only strings he recommends and he puts them on all of his personal bows as well.


----------



## Mstach07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome strings. Absolutely no stretch and creep. Very good quality. Thanks Nathan from all of us at Briar and Bow - Sioux City IA.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

He only lives about 3 counties southeast of me. The local pro shop recommends his strings over any other strings. They say that they actually make the bow feel a little better when you put them on. Now that might of been a sales pitch but i still think i am going to get his strings; when its time witch is pretty soon cause the ABB just didnt hold up very long.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

he might not live 3 counties southeast of me but the local shop said they are made there.


----------

